# Intra- partner egg sharing anyone?



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if there is anyone else sharing eggs to/from their partner on here. My DW is donating to me.  EC is tomorrow at 9am and we are very nervous. She has 21 follicles so is super uncomfortable! I am starting the dreaded cyclogest tomorrow too. We both have our first injection free day today which is lovely though. 
Interested to hear about anyone else's experiences like ours when you are both going through treatment


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello,


We didn't do this but there are a few girls on here who did who will hopefully be along soon.  Just wanted to wish you good luck xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Good luck for EC today       


Shelley x


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you both! All went well. We got 19 eggs. 10 eggs for us and 9 for our recipient. 
DW was brilliant, another hurdle jumped. Hoping for some good fertilisation tomorrow. Thanks for replying x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Fingers crossed for them to work their magic   


xx


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks Mish   up early as the embryologist calling between 8-9am and I can't sleep with the worry/excitement.  Bit worried also about DW as she had some high up abdo pain last night.  I really hope it's not OHSS but with 19 eggs she is at mild risk. I never thought it was possible to worry so much! 
fingers crossed


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi 
My wife and I have just completed our partner to partner and a FET Ttransfer  any questions let me know xx


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi thanks   many congratulations to you both! 
Looks like you guys had a very similar numbers of eggs to us. From our 10 eggs we've had 8 fertilise overnight which we are thrilled about. Keeping everything crossed they hang on in here over the coming days. Bit nervous about what to expect from the embryo transfer,  what is it like? 
Best of luck with this little one, very exciting x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Celtic, 

We unfortunately had a miscarriage at 5 weeks again, but thank you for your thoughts. 

embryo transfer is uncomfortable doe not hurt, but its tricky! keeping the water in and then them pushing down on your stomach is science! 
A lot of concentration to not well........ its impressive! 

good luck with it all 

Love 
Becki x


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

Charlie, Celtic do you want to be added to our ** group? xx


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Becki,
Thanks for your insight about embryo transfer.  I am so sorry to hear about your loss. This really seems to be the cruelest of processes sometimes.  
Hope you are both coping ok and taking care of one another  x

Kezza  - Thanks would love to be added to your ******** group, what do I need to do?


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

If you PM me your name an tell me your profile pic I'll add you ass a friend then add you too group. xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi
Sorry would love too but work and friends don't know our journey yet, just in case xx
Thank you for thoughts xx


----------



## Kezza78 (Jul 1, 2010)

It's a private group Becki so only members of the group can see. xx


----------



## charvik12 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am sharing my eggs with my wife and an anon recipient. We had our injection training this week and discussed the protocol for treatment as well as finalising our donor from ESB. We got the impression that they have not had huge amounts of experience of same sex couples undertaking IVF in this way at the clinic but regardless of this they were so supportive and excited for us which was lovely. The donor nurse said that we should have a match to begin our treatment on our next cycle but we are still waiting for that call....every hour of every day! We are feeling positive though as she said that she had a few recipients in mind and we have already received a call to have our drugs delivered at the end of May. All starting to feel very real now but in an entirely good way! We are however trying to take each day as it comes and take nothing for granted as we know we have a long way to go until egg collection, transfer etc. It so hard not to tell friends and family about it all but we know deep down its probably the best decision personally for us at the moment as the road ahead is so unpredictable. It's great to  have these forums though we have learnt so much by reading other peoples stories so thankyou  

Good luck to you all

xx


----------



## celticgirl (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Char,
Just wanted to wish you and your partner well on your journey and fingers crossed for a match soon.  We waiting a month from the time my partner passed all of her screening tests to having the call that we had a match.  It felt like an endless wait.  Now here we are and in the morning I am having our embryo transfer.  It can feel like an endless round of hurdles but my advice would be to just take it one step at a time and look after one another as best you can.  Out of all of the treatment I think we found both of us being on the pill the hardest bit.  Down regulating wasn't too bad for either of us and the injections are a piece of cake.  We have told our best friends and my partner's parents as we see them often and the house would have given things away will all of the drugs and paperwork from the clinic about the place.  Our nearest and dearest have been so supportive which is great. 
If you have any questions I'd be happy to share our experience with you.  
So excited for you both
Take care and good luck


----------

